# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Đập hộp Smartphone LG Ally

## Tidus86

Mẫu Smartphone Ally của LG với thiết kế trượt, bàn phím QWERTY, chạy hệ điều hành Android 2.1 đang là thiết bị tâm điểm của LG với tham vọng tranh giành thị phần điện thoại thông minh. Các thông số còn lại của LG Ally như màn hình cảm ứng 3.2 inch, camera 3.2 MP có trang bị flash, chip xử lí Qualcomm MSM7627, 1 khe cắm thẻ nhớ microSD.

Ally đang được Verizon phân phối với mức giá 100$ cho hợp đồng 2 năm.

*Đập hộp LG Ally*

















​


> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/dap-hop-smartphone-lg-ally.html

----------

